
Show HN: Dejavu v3, a Kibana alternative - sid_k
https://opensource.appbase.io/dejavu/
======
sid_k
Hey HN folks,

We're out with a major release for Dejavu: 3.0.0. It offers one of the best
onboarding experiences for Elasticsearch (in my biased opinion).

I love Kibana and it's great at visualizing and dashboarding experiences.
However, when it comes to working with the raw data (importing / mappings /
building search), Dejavu is a great alternative. Both can be used alongside as
well, and I often find myself doing this :-)

What you can do with it:

* Import your data (JSON, CSV) files,

* Browse data (powerful search and filtering), do CRUD operations add new mappings,

* It comes with a GUI based query explorer view,

* You can also visually create a faceted search UI.

Direct Github link:
[https://github.com/appbaseio/dejavu](https://github.com/appbaseio/dejavu).
You can use it as a hosted web app, a Docker image or as a Chrome extension.

Would love feedback / PRs as we are building it in the open.

